# CT lawn in need of help



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all,

Needing some help. I have this weed all over my lawn. It wasn't *** affected by the Drive XLR8 and 2-4-D treatment last week. The goal is to kill off all weeds and heavily power seed in the fall. All help with ID and treatment is appreciated.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@bryankloos It is affected. Weeds don't die overnight. Why Drive? This is not crabgrass.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

I had a mix of crabgrass, and other weeds, hence the drive and 2-4-d mix. What has shown resistance is this weed, which others have told me is smartweed based on the pink flowers.

Its taken over sections of my lawn at greater than 90% coverage in dense sections.

My thoughts are, given the time of year and desire to powerseed in a couple weeks, to find a selective herbicide that will knock it down while allowing for overseeding in the relatively near future, or glyphosate the entire lawn and start fresh.

I have maybe 1/2 acres, sloped, and not wanting to napalm the entire lawn.

Open to all suggestions.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bryankloos I'm moving this thread to the weed ID section.

It looks like virginia buttonweed. It is not an easy one. I would hit it with tenacity with nis now. It might take more than one application. The areas with 90%, gly might be better. Tenacity will allow you to seed.


----------



## bryankloos (Aug 1, 2019)

Here are a couple more shots of the weed.
It may actually be two different weeds, as one seems to grow taller without flowers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pink purslane or maybe lespedeza.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

No disrespect intended to g-man's weed identification skills  but I'm not seeing any lespedeza which has very prominent veins on oval shaped leaves or buttonweed which would have white flowers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@JWAY no I have id skills. It is mainly a process of elimination and guess work. For sure it is not a dandelion. :lol:


----------

